# Keyless entry fix



## jej (Dec 10, 2007)

After all the wire testing and tracking I finally got the keypad to respond. While telling my problem to an older Nissan Tech. He told me to take a bic pen and use the blunt end and massage each touch keypad with a little force.So I'm thinking yeah right, but I did just that and I could not belive my eyes and ears when I touched the start key and seen the pad light up and give me a strong sounding much sought after beep.:idhitit: Go figure. So I hope that this may help some folks that like myself have been at whits end on trying to get their keypads to work.


----------

